# Atitool temperatures and Cat 5.1



## neliz (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi,

I've made this post over at Rage3D : http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?p=1333469935#post1333469935

But no one seems interested.
Did anything change in the fan control in 0.23 that can affect temperatures this much?
I've gone from 60 degrees centigrade core temperature to 49 degrees when I switched from 4.12 to  5.1.
Is it all in the Catalysts? did something change in Atitool 0.23 final?

comments please..


----------

